

Rate my WebApp: FAQoverflow (www.faqoverflow.com) - kranzky

FAQoverflow is the coffee table book version of the Stack Overflow family of Q&#38;A websites.<p>I wrote a Ruby Script that spiders the API to find the top 1000 questions on each of the 25+ sites, and which selects the best questions according to a quality heuristic before bucketing them into sections. The whole thing is published as a static site to S3/CloudFront and updated a couple of times a week. More technical details regarding implementation on the site itself.<p>The idea is to provide a nice, clean interface for browsing great answers to questions about everything.<p>http://www.faqoverflow.com/
======
mgkimsal
clickable: <http://www.faqoverflow.com>

------
J3L2404
This site crashes safari on iPad.

~~~
kranzky
Ack, that'll be TypeKit. I'll disable nice looking fonts on iDevices to fix
this.

~~~
kranzky
OK, Typekit webfonts have now been disabled for iPad only. The site should
work without crashing now. Funnily, the iPhone works just fine.

